# Might be getting another foster



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

And she is due to have kittens any day now. I have dealt with many kittens and litters. Time to break out the crate and get it set up. I'm not sure if I'm taking her yet or not. I still have to talk to my parents. Someone on FB is overwhelmed with cats. People keep dropping them off and she is on low income and can't get them fixed. She is up to 28 cats. I talked her into giving me the pregnant mom if I can take her and contact info for a few rescues and a few that work with you for spay and neuter programs. If I get the mom I will more than likely keep a kitten from this litter. I was planning on waiting a few months as I know for a fact I am going to have a foster batch. It will be what ever one my sister bonds with. She was.very very attached to smokey when I fostered him but our house was just not the right forever home for him. Sigh its starting already.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I can't but I'm hoping if I set her up with a rescue she does SOMETHING. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

